# BVC Mech Aliens



## Morix (18/11/21)

And once again some lovely crackling BVC coils by @charln.  thank you!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (20/11/21)

No idea what Lit AF Bro means?


----------



## Morix (20/11/21)

Timwis said:


> No idea what Lit AF Bro means?


Its slang... Lit means "on fire" the shizniz... And AF means "as fu&#".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/11/21)

Morix said:


> Its slang... Lit means "on fire" the shizniz... And AF means "as fu&#".


Not sure if this poll is regarding @charln Mech coils as the title implies or his awesome coils in general. Due to most using regulated devices I would imagine not many have tried the mech coils as N90 only tends to be used purposely for mechs because of the aggressive ramp up, the trade off being inferior flavour compared to N80!


----------



## Morix (20/11/21)

Its the same thing. Bvc coils. If u have used any of the BVC products, vote.


----------

